# Riders required to rate now?



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Trying to get a definitive answer...

Are riders required to rate now before taking their next ride?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Grand said:


> For the definitive answer suggest you ask Uber, definitively speaking.
> 
> Edit: please post the definitive reply. Thanks


Like every other "definitive" answer we get from their CSRs, you mean?

ROFLMAO

GOOD LUCK WITH THAT!


----------



## Doowop (Jul 10, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Like every other "definitive" answer we get from their CSRs, you mean?
> 
> ROFLMAO
> 
> GOOD LUCK WITH THAT!


I now rate CSRs.


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

The answer is no. Did 54 rides 1 week only 8 people rated.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

A T said:


> The answer is no. Did 54 rides 1 week only 8 people rated.


I think it changed this weekend, 2 ladies claimed they had to rate their driver on the way to dinner, before they could order another one and opened up a discussion about rating, I am asking someone in my area as I am willing to pay for min ride, but don't want to put a driver through the process of picking me up to drive 1 block around my house lol

However the rating as a rider is clearly under my name

I will let you know if I find someone on here in my local area willing to help me out for a easy minny ride


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

Kodyhead said:


> I think it changed this weekend, 2 ladies claimed they had to rate their driver on the way to dinner, before they could order another one and opened up a discussion about rating, I am asking someone in my area as I am willing to pay for min ride, but don't want to put a driver through the process of picking me up to drive 1 block around my house lol
> 
> However the rating as a rider is clearly under my name
> 
> I will let you know if I find someone on here in my local area willing to help me out for a easy minny ride


Cool ill watch my rated trips over the next week see if anything changed.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

A T said:


> Cool ill watch my rated trips over the next week see if anything changed.


I actually just took an uber to verify as we are discussing this locally, and really wanted to find out. There is a box on the bottom of the rider app with my last drivers pic, and address which has not gone away after closing all apps and restarting my phone. I will hold off on rating the driver for a week to see if it stays there. I am able to order another ride without rating the last driver but canceled that one, not sure what happens if there are 2 unrated trips.

There was an interesting message that the next driver was deaf.

Also I saw an interesting new feature since the last time I used uber as a rider, on purpose at least, is there is a circle which allows you to adjust the pin within that circle which I thought was cool. But imagine that many people will still not use it lol


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

Kodyhead said:


> I actually just took an uber to verify as we are discussing this locally, and really wanted to find out. There is a box on the bottom of the rider app with my last drivers pic, and address which has not gone away after closing all apps and restarting my phone. I will hold off on rating the driver for a week to see if it stays there. I am able to order another ride without rating the last driver but canceled that one, not sure what happens if there are 2 unrated trips.
> 
> There was an interesting message that the next driver was deaf.
> 
> Also I saw an interesting new feature since the last time I used uber as a rider, on purpose at least, is there is a circle which allows you to adjust the pin within that circle which I thought was cool. But imagine that many people will still not use it lol


Asking people to put the pin in the right location is like my Philadelphia sports teams getting their respective drafts right ain't gonna happen. Although the eagles did get the last couple drafts right so theirs hope for the riders.


----------



## DelaJoe (Aug 11, 2015)

35-8, 20-10, 21-5,27-10,30-7,

so for the last 133 trips only 40 have been rated (38 5 stars, 1 4 star and 1 1 star) only 30% are rating us now...that is an all time low...from what I understand, it is much more difficult to rate us. You have to go thru several screens to get to the rating screen.


----------



## GrinsNgiggles (Oct 11, 2016)

Jo3030 said:


> Trying to get a definitive answer...
> 
> Are riders required to rate now before taking their next ride?


RESOLVED!


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

They should really force riders to rate.
And if not force them, let all rides over 7 days turn into 5 stars.
That's not too much to ask.

+All rides that were NOT rated that is


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> I actually just took an uber to verify as we are discussing this locally, and really wanted to find out. There is a box on the bottom of the rider app with my last drivers pic, and address which has not gone away after closing all apps and restarting my phone. I will hold off on rating the driver for a week to see if it stays there. I am able to order another ride without rating the last driver but canceled that one, not sure what happens if there are 2 unrated trips.
> 
> There was an interesting message that the next driver was deaf.
> 
> Also I saw an interesting new feature since the last time I used uber as a rider, on purpose at least, is there is a circle which allows you to adjust the pin within that circle which I thought was cool. But imagine that many people will still not use it lol


I should tell Uber I'm deaf that way pax can't ask for stops.


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

Jo3030 said:


> They should really force riders to rate.
> And if not force them, let all rides over 7 days turn into 5 stars.
> That's not too much to ask.
> 
> +All rides that were NOT rated that is


If a rider don't want to rate don't force em. I am in favor of non rated rides after a week be 5 stars but that would never happen that would be doing right by the driver.


----------



## Doowop (Jul 10, 2016)

Lee239 said:


> I should tell Uber I'm deaf that way pax can't ask for stops.


Then Uber will offer courses in Sign language.


----------



## LA_Native (Apr 17, 2017)

Jo3030 said:


> all rides over 7 days turn into 5 stars.


Yup.


----------



## Vagabond (Mar 17, 2017)

Lee239 said:


> I should tell Uber I'm deaf that way pax can't ask for stops.


I'm a deaf/hard of hearing driver and pax still ask me questions and to make multiple stops and change destinations. I tell them they have to put their destination in the app. I even have hearing impaired driver signs on my headrest signs.


----------

